# 2.0 xflow head on a G60?



## ZachRabbit (May 19, 2009)

i would think this is possible but here's what i'm wanting to do, if possible...

either an mk3 or mk4 xflow head on a G60, keeping the g-lader.


i don't really feel like going 16v or 20v, i just want crossflow, i know it won't make more power than the 16 or 20v but it'll be more than the non-crossflow G60 head....


----------



## ZachRabbit (May 19, 2009)

anyone help me out with this?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes it's quite possible. You'll have to modify the big oil return hole in the head but no biggie there.


----------



## ZachRabbit (May 19, 2009)

Prof315 said:


> Yes it's quite possible. You'll have to modify the big oil return hole in the head but no biggie there.


modify it how? 
anywhere i can find this particular hybrid written up? i found the 16v/20v one. 

i'd like to utilize the mk4 2.0 head so i don't have to do any rigging to swap intakes.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

check my sig for g60 x-flow.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Or do it the easy way, use the ABA headgasket. I've been driving my xflow/PG turbo for two straight weeks in -10* weather (daily driver status), and have yet to experience any leaks or issues. Stock ABA head, stock PG bottom end, metal ABA headgasket, no leaks.


----------



## jpskate8 (Feb 27, 2005)

*Tailgate?*

Hey man thought that maybe you just had not been on the site since i haven't gotten a reply... But looks like you have been on plenty....

I need to know if the tail gate will be sent out this week.
If not im going to contact paypal.

Thanks
Josh


----------



## ZachRabbit (May 19, 2009)

jpskate8 said:


> Hey man thought that maybe you just had not been on the site since i haven't gotten a reply... But looks like you have been on plenty....
> 
> I need to know if the tail gate will be sent out this week.
> If not im going to contact paypal.
> ...


 this has been taken care of, he recieved it that week.


----------



## ZachRabbit (May 19, 2009)

B4S said:


> Or do it the easy way, use the ABA headgasket. I've been driving my xflow/PG turbo for two straight weeks in -10* weather (daily driver status), and have yet to experience any leaks or issues. Stock ABA head, stock PG bottom end, metal ABA headgasket, no leaks.


 i'll look into that, i have a guy in Germany i'm about to start talking to about this. i'm trying to get 300hp out of the G60 total, not necessarily whp.... wheel horsepower i'd like to have 200-250.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

A guy in Germany? Why? This is stuff a guy in a garage down the street could do, lol. 

My ABA/PG setup is still running strong every day, in all weather, and leak free. I burned myself a chip using a modded stock file, and away I went .


----------



## ZachRabbit (May 19, 2009)

B4S said:


> A guy in Germany? Why? This is stuff a guy in a garage down the street could do, lol.
> 
> My ABA/PG setup is still running strong every day, in all weather, and leak free. I burned myself a chip using a modded stock file, and away I went .


 i'm not asking him to do it for me, i'm asking him for advice as to what would be a good head/block combination if i stayed 8v. 

sounds interesting, but no one's really given me a clear explanation as to what needs to be done to this head to make it work? and could a MK4 head work just as well? 
-so i use an ABA head gasket if i'm going with an ABA/PG combo? 

and he's (my friend in Germany) pretty much done any kind of VW performance engine, and knows his stuff. a lot of people on here, don't. someone will say one thing, then some other loser will come up and contradict what that last person said and try to back it up with all kinds of other info, it's hard to really know if anyone is right when you've never rebuild a VW motor before.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

ZachRabbit said:


> i'm not asking him to do it for me, i'm asking him for advice as to what would be a good head/block combination if i stayed 8v.
> 
> sounds interesting, but no one's really given me a clear explanation as to what needs to be done to this head to make it work? and could a MK4 head work just as well?
> -so i use an ABA head gasket if i'm going with an ABA/PG combo?
> ...


 
^^^^^ If that's the case quit asking questions on the vortex wasting space and just ask him and do what he says. 

B4S has said he uses his with aba gasket no issues in my sig there is pics of the oil journal that needs to be welded I also have no issues how much clearer do you need 

But im just some random looser that has never done this so I don't know WTF im talking about. 

http://web.comhem.se/xzenom/bilder/crossflow_aba_fore.JPG 
http://web.comhem.se/xzenom/bilder/crossflow_aba_efter.JPG 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3857724[/QUOTE][/QUOTE] 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5048934-G60-to-Xflow-turbo-build


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Seriously. 

I used the ABA gasket, no leaks. Svedka modded the oil drain, and used the corrado gasket, no leaks. 

There's usually more than one way to do something, and asking questions is a great way to find out the answers...but ultimately, the best way is to tear into it and see what will work FOR YOU. 

Man, before the internet, people used to fly by the seat of their pants all the time. Now everyone wants a safety net, a parachute, and a diaper with rubber padding in the seat.


----------



## ZachRabbit (May 19, 2009)

Svedka said:


> ^^^^^ If that's the case quit asking questions on the vortex wasting space and just ask him and do what he says.
> 
> B4S has said he uses his with aba gasket no issues in my sig there is pics of the oil journal that needs to be welded I also have no issues how much clearer do you need
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE] 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5048934-G60-to-Xflow-turbo-build[/QUOTE] 

well thank you for the information. 
and i never said anyone in this particular thread was a random loser who doesn't know what they're talking about. i didn't say no one on this board knows what they're talking about. i was moreso referring to people on the specific car boards, because that's mostly where that bullcrap originates. in the technical forums people are a bit more civilized and know a thing or two.


----------



## ZachRabbit (May 19, 2009)

B4S said:


> Seriously.
> 
> I used the ABA gasket, no leaks. Svedka modded the oil drain, and used the corrado gasket, no leaks.
> 
> ...


 so there are a couple different routes. this applies to the mk4 head as well? (block the oil drain, and it should line up?) 

yeah, understandable, but nowadays not a lot of people have a lot of money to just play with things, they gotta have facts from people who have done what they're attempting so they don't screw anything (or at least not a ton) up, so they can save money "experimenting".


----------



## ZachRabbit (May 19, 2009)

ZachRabbit said:


> so there are a couple different routes. this applies to the mk4 head as well? (block the oil drain, and it should line up?)


 i think i found my answer....... they are pretty much the same except maybe port size and valve cover, correct?


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

i have an xflow G60 turbo in my 1992 GTI. i used a 87 diesel golf head gasket and ARP head stud kit. no mods to the head or block and it doesnt leak at all near the oil return in front. 





































you can kinda see the oil return on this pic and theres no leaks at all.


----------



## ZachRabbit (May 19, 2009)

DUBcrazy8392 said:


> i have an xflow G60 turbo in my 1992 GTI. i used a 87 diesel golf head gasket and ARP head stud kit. no mods to the head or block and it doesnt leak at all near the oil return in front.


 this is actually good reference. i was thinking of going turbo. 
how much boost?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Sigh...
The ABA gasket is solid metal, and works perfectly.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I896 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZachRabbit (May 19, 2009)

B4S said:


> Sigh...
> The ABA gasket is solid metal, and works perfectly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I896 using Tapatalk


 no need to be rude man, i didn't even ask about the gasket. i get it, yes, ABA gasket will work. and if you want to get technical, the ABA gasket is actually MLS or multi-layer steel. not solid metal. 

i'm talking about the MK4 HEAD. not the gasket.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

ZachRabbit said:


> i'll look into that, i have a guy in Germany i'm about to start talking to about this. i'm trying to get 300hp out of the G60 total, not necessarily whp.... wheel horsepower i'd like to have 200-250.


With the g60 lower your expectations it will not make that kind of power reliably you also run into transmissions issues around the 170-200 whp mark for reliability.



ZachRabbit said:


> i would think this is possible but here's what i'm wanting to do, if possible...
> 
> either an mk3 or mk4 xflow head on a G60, keeping the g-lader.
> 
> ...


To be honest the counterflow heads are better flowing from the factory than any of the X-flow the reason for doing Xflow is to put the intake manifold on the front and make more room for turbo.



ZachRabbit said:


> modify it how?
> anywhere i can find this particular hybrid written up? i found the 16v/20v one.
> 
> i'd like to utilize the mk4 2.0 head so i don't have to do any rigging to swap intakes.


More rigging in using a mk4 head the making a mk4 manifold work on a OBD1 head



ZachRabbit said:


> i think i found my answer....... they are pretty much the same except maybe port size and valve cover, correct?


NO



ZachRabbit said:


> no need to be rude man, i didn't even ask about the gasket. i get it, yes, ABA gasket will work. and if you want to get technical, the ABA gasket is actually MLS or multi-layer steel. not solid metal.
> 
> i'm talking about the MK4 HEAD. not the gasket.


The mk4 head works but you must do some work to fit it, the rigged manifold on a OBD1 head or a SRI on a OBD1 head is a better option.

The pg/8v is your best option for boost unless you want to use a 16v then use a ABA and do the 16v aba hybrid (abf clone)


----------



## ZachRabbit (May 19, 2009)

Svedka said:


> With the g60 lower your expectations it will not make that kind of power reliably you also run into transmissions issues around the 170-200 whp mark for reliability.
> 
> To be honest the counterflow heads are better flowing from the factory than any of the X-flow the reason for doing Xflow is to put the intake manifold on the front and make more room for turbo.
> 
> ...


i need to ask my friend in Germany what transmissions his customers run, or what they ahve done to theirs (ARP dif bolts for one mod? Quaiffe or Peloquin diff?) because he builds 600hp street motors for them all the time, daily driven 37psi of boost. (on turbo)


yeah, i've been thinking turbo is probably a better way to go for this type of motor anyway. so i would need the room if i went that route.

i see. the same work as a MK3 head or more?


i've been contimplating that, (16v/ABA) with a TDI crank and figuring out the rods and pistons i would need to make that come out right.


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

ZachRabbit said:


> this is actually good reference. i was thinking of going turbo.
> how much boost?


im pushing 20PSI, had it at 23 for a little but was kinda sketchy so 20 it is.:thumbup:


----------

